# Mercury light



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone have expierence with mercury lights? The light on my pole barn is shutting itself down, then restarting in a couple of minutes. I was initially thinking this was O.K., if someone was snooping around it would probably scare the hell out of'em. The I realized it is more of a pain in the a**, when I am working outside. Anyway, does this sound like a sensor (assuming they have one that can be changed)? Or do I need to replace the hole "unit"? Is this a do-it-yourself, or a pro's job?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I just went thru this issue last year. Tried 3 different bulbs, at thirty bucks a pop. They would work for a month then start the going off and on and I would have to replace them. Well finally got mad and just replaced the entire light. NO problems since I put the new light assembly in..........initial inspection didn't show any problem but installing the new one did the trick.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

They have a kind of 'ballest' in them - we use them here in the shop/warehouse and what's happening is the ballest is overheating - when it gets too hot it shuts down and then cools back down it will come on again - 

Replace the ballest - if its the type than can be changed - otherwise your left with what Wally-eye guy had to do - replace it - 

ferg....


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

I just had trouble withe my light,Replace the photo eye on the very top of the light.It just twist off.
You can buy them at any hardware for about $8.00


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

I guess I'll start with the "photo eye", while I'm changing that, I check to see if the ballast is removable, if that doesn't work I'll replace it. With my luck, I'm sure I'll end up doing all three! 
thanks for the input


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Oh man mine just went out the other night I hope its just the bulb


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Whats really funny is that an entire new mercury light isn't a heck of a lot more than a new bulb AND with the new light you get a new bulb with it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Whats really funny is that an entire new mercury light isn't a heck of a lot more than a new bulb AND with the new light you get a new bulb with it.


That's what I was going to say.

But it sounds like an overheating issue to me. There's probably a thermally protected ballast in it. When it gets too hot it shuts down and then cools off. When the temp falls to a safe level it comes back on. 

Hope it's a cheap fix for ya.

John


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Jpollman, wally-eye - thanks. I always forget that saying, "spend a dollar to save a dime". Instead of screwing around for a complete weekend, new light it is...
Thanks


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just for future reference. This situation is usally the bulb first, then the ballast. If it was the photo eye, it would probably stay on all the time, or not at all. But I agree, a new fixture gives you everything.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Replace the mercury light with a sodium light. (HPS) You will get better light with a huge savings in electricity.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

ever check the bulb fluid? might be the problem


----------

